# [HowTo] Festplatte partitionieren



## Jever_Pilsener (20. April 2009)

Ich zeige euch hier, wie ihr eure Festplatte richtig partitioniert. So könnt ihr z.B. mehrere Windows-Versionen parallel installieren.
Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr! Ich hafte nicht für Datenverluste. Bitte löscht nur dann Partitionen, wenn ihr genau wisst, was ihr tut.

Beim Partitionieren wird die Festplatte in mehrere Abschnitte (Partitionen) eingeteilt. Jede Partition wird von Windows wie ein eigenständiges Laufwerk behandelt (eigener Laufwerksbuchstabe, etc.). Weitere Informationen stehen bei Wikipedia.


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Vorteile
[*]Tools
[*]Vorbereitung
[*]Partitionen erstellen
[*]Windows-Einstellungen


*Vorteile*

Höhere Datensicherheit, Daten bleiben bei einem Systemcrash unversehrt
Windows-Neuinstallationen sind einfacher
Mehrere Betriebssysteme auf einer Festplatte möglich


*Tools*
Für einfache Partitionieraufgaben reicht das in Windows integrierte Tool (Datenträgerverwaltung bzw. Disk Management). So findet ihr es:


Spoiler




Im Startmenü "Systemsteuerung" bzw. "Control Panel" wählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach "partition" suchen
auf die markierte Schaltfläche klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun erscheint die Datenträgerverwaltung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besser sind "richtige" Tools wie GParted, eine gute Freeware für Linux. Für Windows-User ist hauptsächlich die Live-CD interessant. Dazu downloadet ihr die iso-Datei und brennt von diesem Image eine CD/DVD. Ein gutes Brennprogramm ist ImgBurn . Wenn ihr von einem USB-Stick booten wollt, nehmt ihr die zip-Datei.

Um GParted zu starten, legt ihr die CD ins Laufwerk (bzw. Stick einstecken) und startet den PC neu. Prüft die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS (beim Systemstart eine bestimmte Taste, meist entf, drücken) und korrigiert sie ggf. An erster Stelle sollte CDROM stehen, dann USB-HDD und dann erst Hard Disk.
Wenn ihr von der CD (bzw. vom Stick) bootet, startet ein spezielles Linux, welches GParded enthält.
Jetzt könnt ihr Partitionen vergrößern, verkleinern, verschieben, erstellen, löschen, umbenennen, etc.
Alle Aktionen werden auf einer To-do-Liste gespeichert. Ihr könnt alles rückgängig machen und korrigieren. Wenn ihr fertig seid, klickt ihr auf Apply, dann führt GParted die entsprechenden Aufgaben aus. Das kann u.U. sehr lange dauern (z.B. Verschieben von Partitionen), kann aber auch in Sekundenschnelle erledigt sein (z.B. löschen).
Nachdem GParted seine Arbeit verrichtet hat, beendet ihr es und entnehmt die CD, danach startet der PC neu.

Alternativ gehen auch kommerzielle Programme wie z.B. Paragon Partition Manager.


*Vorbereitung*
Der ideale Zeitpunkt zum Partitionieren ist, wenn alles neu installiert wird. Sichert alle wichtigen Daten auf einen externen Datenträger, danach können die Partitionen gelöscht werden.
Bevor ihr Windows neu installiert, solltet ihr im BIOS sicherstellen, dass AHCI aktiviert ist. Dieser Modus für SATA bietet einige Vorteile. Macht dies aber nur, wenn Controller (Mainboard) und Festplatte AHCI-kompatibel sind (dies trifft auf (fast) alle neueren HDDs und Mainboards zu).
SATA AHCI Mode sollte auf AHCI stehen. (Dies ist bei einem Gigabyte-Board. Bei anderen Herstellern können die Bezeichnungen für BIOS-Optionen abweichen.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Partitionen erstellen*
Startet wieder GParted. Wenn noch Partitionen auf der Festplatte vorhanden sind, könnt ihr diese verkleinern und ggf. verschieben. Danach erstellt ihr neue Partitionen.
Jedes Betriebssystem braucht seine eigene Partition. Zusätzlich erstellt ihr noch eine Partition für Daten. Ihr könnt noch weitere Partitionen für weitere Zwecke erstellen, z.B. für Programme, ich installiere diese jedoch auf der Systempartition.

Ihr solltet für jede Partition genug Speicherplatz einplanen, dabei aber darauf achten, dass noch genug Platz für die anderen Partitionen bleibt. Normalerweise brauchen Daten am meisten Platz, also sollte die Datenpartition die größte sein. Das Hauptbetriebssystem (z.B. Windows 7) sollte auch genug Speicherplatz bekommen. Nebenbetriebssysteme (z.B. Windows XP/Vista) brauchen weniger Platz, da hier nur wenige Programme installiert werden.

Wenn ihr nur Windows nutzt, sollten alle Partitionen NTFS als Dateisystem haben. Für Linux bietet sich z.B. ext3 an. Man kann sowohl NTFS, als auch ext3 kompatibel mit anderen Betriebssystemen machen, dafür gibt es spezielle Treiber.


*Windows-Einstellungen*
Bei der Windows-Installation wählt ihr die entsprechende Partition aus, auf der ihr diese Windows-Version installieren wollt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Partitionierung (und ggf. Windows-Installation) verschiebt ihr die Persönlichen Ordner (Dokumente, Musik, etc.) auf die Daten-Partition. Rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden Ordner -> Eigentschaften. Dort wählt ihr im Reiter "Pfad" bzw. "Location" z.B. "D:\Documents" (statt "C:\Users\xyz\Documents"):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche euch gutes Gelingen!
Wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, darf sie gerne hier posten.


----------



## Z_E_R_O (20. April 2009)

Cool. Sehr Hilfreich


----------



## Heroman_overall (20. April 2009)

Ja schon wenn die User die sich damit nicht auskennen auch den Thread finden und ihn durchlesen und nicht sinnlose neue Threads aufmachen.

Gut gemacht


----------



## euleneddy (2. September 2009)

bei mir kommt dabei leider immer die meldung am monitor "frequenzen nicht unterstützt"
ich habs an drei monitoren ausprobiert, 2x tft, 1x crt.

weiß da jemand weiter?


----------



## Lexx (2. September 2009)

pff.. sachen gibts..
da stellts mir ja einen kran auf..

bald kommt ein how to, wie starte ich einen rechner
how to clean your ass..

sorry, aber das ist seit langem der sinnloseste beitrag 
das toppt sogar noch meine grunz-kommentare..


----------



## euleneddy (2. September 2009)

danke für deine überaus hilfreiche antwort... tz


----------



## Lexx (2. September 2009)

naja, überleg mal,
was hat ein monitorproblem mit festplatten-partionierung zu tun..

und weiters frage ich mich, wenn schon jemand keinen schimmer hat, 
wie man eine festplatte partioniert und für seine bedürfnisse einrichtet,
sich auch nicht selbst um das dafür notwenige wissen und handwerk kümmert..
(zuerst fragen, dann denken.. ?)
das finde ich das im hiesigen kontext ziemlich EXTREME..

und die schnuller-ausgabe ist glaub ich einen stock tiefer..


----------



## euleneddy (2. September 2009)

vergessen wir die letzen 3 postings... ok?
vielleicht hätte ich in meinem ersten dazu schreiben sollen, das ich gparted ganz normal gestartet habe. soll heißen, rechner an, cd rein, von cd booten usw...
ich kann die sprache auswählen, den nächsten schritt und dann kommt die meldung vom monitor "frequenz nicht unterstützt" der bildschirm bleibt schwarz, der rechner ist an. was er macht, weiß ich nicht, ich seh ja nix.

vielleicht hat ja jemand hier auch so ein problem gehabt, und kann mir sagen woran es liegt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. September 2009)

@euleneddy:
Leider kann ich Dir nicht helfen.


Mich würde denn eher mal interessieren, wie man denn wohl ein System optimal partitioniert.
Meine kleine Denksportaufgabe:
Zur Verfügung stehen so viele physikalische Festplatten wie nötig, aber möglichst wenige.

Mein Gedanke:
# Ich hasse ein langsam bootendes Betriebssystem. Da es essentiell für den Betrieb ist, kommt es in Partion 1 von Laufwerk 1.
# Um die Fragmentierung möglichst gering und das System Übersichtlich und sauber zu halten, kommen alle Programme, die man so nachträglich installiert auf Partition 1 auf Festplatte 2.
# Alle persönlichen Daten wie Dokumente, Tabellenkalkulationen etc kommen auf Partion 2 auf Festplatte 2.
# Eine "Windows-Auslagerungsdatei" kommt, ebenfalls um diese Datei möglichst wenig zu fragmentieren und sie "schnell" durch exklusiven Zugriff zu machen auf Partition 1 von Festplatte 3.
# Das wichtigeste sind natürlich die Spiele. Damit die immer schön schnell laufen und man ja eh immer nur ein Spiel zur Zeit spielen kann, kommen die auf Partition 1 von Festplatte 4.

Nach meinem Verständnis ist so gewährleistet, das ein angenommenes Windows irgendwelche komischen Sachen, die ein Windows ja immer macht, auf seiner Platte machen kann, ohne das laden von benötigten Spieledaten zu Bremsen (Der Lese-undSchreibkopf der Festplatte muß nicht an zwei verschiedenen Stellen arbeiten) und gleiches gilt auch für die Auslagerungsdatei.
Wenn ein Programm wie Powerpoint etwas länger zum laden braucht, weil ich gleichzeitig noch ein Worddokument bearbeite, dann stört mich das weit weniger.
Soweit nachvollziehbar? Hab ich irgendwelche gedanklichen Fehler gemacht?

Eine Stufe weiter wäre ja, das man 2 Festplatten im Raid so betreibt, das sie einer Partition gleichkommen. Leider sind die meisten Raidcontroller, die man so auf Motherboards findet, Softwareraids, so das der theoretische Geschwindigkeitszuwachs dadurch wettgemacht wird, das die CPU den Raid verwalten muß.

Was gibt es noch so, was beachten könnte/sollte?


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2009)

cosmic -> dein gedanke zur datenaufteiling sind ausgesprochen weit gediehen..
du könntest zusätzlich noch auf platte 3 zur swap-datei die temp-verzeichnisse, den browser-cache

ich denke, damit liegst du ganz nahe am ideal..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht.
Temp und Cache würde ich eher zu den persönlichen Dateien packen...


----------

